# Squid mit automatischer Passwortübergabe



## firestorm112 (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

  gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit die benutzeranmeldung
  am squid proxy über die Windows-Anmeldeinformationen 
  durchzuführen ? Das ewige eingeben eines Passwortes
  ist echt nervig ! Sobald der Benutzer an der Domäne angemeldet
  er Zugriff haben! Nicht angemeldete oder auch bestimmte angemeldete
  Nutzer sollen keinen Zugriff haben!

  Konfiguration:

  Suse Linux 9.1 als Samba PDC
  Squid als proxy mit smb_auth
  Win XP Pro Clients mit Mozilla Firefox

  Gruß,

  Christian


----------

